# surfside jetty



## fishhunter81

Got up this morning before day break and made my way to the jetty,water on the surfside was a little rough but had good color to it. I tried for some trout on artis. but didnt have no luck, then the smacks started coming in, I manged ttwo on the surfside on topwaters. On the channel side the water was perfect, I saw a couple people bring in some decent trout on live shrimp. On the cahannel side i managed to get 4 more smacks on a silver spoon and i lost a few more. they were coming thru in schools chasing baitfish, it was pretty neat seeing them go airborn after bait. All in all it wasnt to bad of a morning. Good luck to whoever else goes, let me know how yall do. tight lines to all. Sorry for nat having any pics I will try to get them posted later.


----------



## fishhunter81

here are the pics of the smacks


----------

